# Female marking?



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok so a few minutes ago Penny was hiking a blanket around on the floor. She does this in bed sometimes and then lays on it. She laid on this one for split second then got up and hiked it some more until finally she squatted and peed on it. A normal pee amount for relieving. But I took her outside and she did pee some more. So was she marking this blanket? She's almost 6 mos old and house training has gone well with the last 5-6 weeks accident free. She does still pee in her crate if in there more than a few hours (whether or not I put towels in it). About 30 min before the incident she and Dozer were going round about a nylabone. (Dozer resource guards these from Penny and she is not deterred at all). So do we think this is marking or that she suddenly had to go as she's still somewhat young? She does over or adjacent mark his in the yard. But no other "issues" with the two.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Could be somehow related to excitement level? My friend's dog sometimes pees in the middle of the romp with their other dog (for example, they would do the tug of war, then race around the room, then wrestle, then all of a sudden she pees a little and then goes right back to playing)...


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza peed on her blanket once but she was a bit younger than yours. I washed it and it didn't happen again. At 6 months I should think housetraining is done. 
Is it possible that she can smell the pee in her crate and that's why she still pees in there?

We had a bit of a regression with Elza too. It's easy to forget they still pups and need to be taken out regularly for peepoo. 
I suggest to take her out a bit more often for a while to see if that helps.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Regarding the crate pee I think she's just a hit slower to hold it. She pooed in the crate FOREVER. and I'm always cleaning it, any time she's eliminated in it. But I don't think she can smell it bec 1) I've even tried a brand new crate bottom and 2) she's starting to hold it on occasion when in there for quite awhile. She is in there for nearly 6 hours in the AM so she's borderline expected to make it work. 

The blanket thing I'm just not sure about. It's not her blanket. It's a couch blanket. And I don't think it was excited pee (she's does that for guests) bec she actually stopped and squatted.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Have you actually seen it? If so did you shout at her to stop her? If you catch her on the act you can discipline her for that. 

I wouldn't think too much of it. Wash the blanket and maybe put them away if you're not there. 

Maybe you could limit the water before crate time. I'm not saying not giving her any but less. That could help. I did that for nighttime. I would only give her half a bowl instead of a full.


----------

